# Atholk and Wife on Hong Kong TV



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Atholk on Hong Kong TV

Ah well... at least they got the book plugged!

And yes that's really us. We had our Facebook scraped by a British tabloid if you can believe it.

Don't mean to push the book in your faces, but the video is priceless lol. I do try and plug TAM when I can, it was in the orginial interviews they scraped from.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

It's Appledaily! 

The best selling newspaper in Taiwan. It is from Hong Kong.

I am sure somebody will want to translate your book into Chinese now!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Atholk said:


> Ah well... at least they got the book plugged!
> 
> And yes that's really us.


Be careful of that qualifier, unless that really is you in the pig mask and your wife with the trident ...


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> It's Appledaily!
> 
> The best selling newspaper in Taiwan. It is from Hong Kong.
> 
> I am sure somebody will want to translate your book into Chinese now!



We were wondering where it was from exactly, thanks!

I'm expecting it to be translated into Chinese and several other languages Greenpearl...

... I just don't expect they will tell me or give me any money for it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Atholk said:


> We were wondering where it was from exactly, thanks!
> 
> I'm expecting it to be translated into Chinese and several other languages Greenpearl...
> 
> ... I just don't expect they will tell me or give me any money for it.


The headquarter is based in Hong Kong. 

The language from your video is in Cantonese. I understand Cantonese!  

Chinese men love sex, I should say most men love sex!  I am a kind of positive that someone will be interested in your book and want to sell them in book stores here. If they want to sell your books, they won't pirate it!  People from Hong Kong know both English and Chinese very well, I think a lot of books are translated by them!


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Atholk,

Congrats on the book, Any plans for an audio version ?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

bill2011 said:


> Atholk,
> 
> Congrats on the book, Any plans for an audio version ?


As narrated by Jason Statham?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

bill2011 said:


> Atholk,
> 
> Congrats on the book, Any plans for an audio version ?


Not as yet.


----------

